# Probleme beim Partitionieren (Win 7 neu installieren)



## wakarimashita (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe da so meine Probleme mit dem neu installieren von Win 7 auf meinen Rechner. Eigentlich habe ich gedacht, das wäre kein Problem (jetzt schon paar mal gemacht), aber bei meinem neuen Rechner mit UEFI verwirrt mich das ein wenig. Unten füge ich nachher ein Bild ein, wie's im Moment aussschaut und ich bitte euch, mir zu sagen, ob das alles normal ist oder nicht?
Iwie kommt mir das ein bisschen seltsam vor mit der Reihenfolge (auf der 1. Partition sollte doch Win 7 installiert werden, aber da ist die reservierte Systempartition) der Partitionen und diesen komischen MSR (reserviert) Partitionen
Brauche ich dieses MSR auch auf meiner grossen Datenfestplatte, die mit 1 Terra? Brauche ich diese Partition überhaupt? Und wenn, dann auf beiden?

Und wie ist allgemein das Vorgehen beim neu Aufsetzen. Also ich installiere zuerst Antivirus und dann Grafiktreiber, dann alle restlichen...
Ist das richtig?

Bild kommt gleich, mein Handy muss noch etwas laden...
So hier ist das Bild.


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Juli 2012)

Okey aus eigenerfahrung..

Ich würde dort jetzt mal alle nciht MSR-Partitionen löschen und dann eine für Windows machen (C:\), die sollte dann so 300GB haben. Den Rest als nächste Partition für Daten (oder mehrere je nachdem was du haben willst).

Die MSR Dinger lass einfach drin.. die 256mb kannste ruhig verschenknen
Anschließen auf den 300GB wie gesagt windoof. (300gb ist dabei nen richtwert wie bei mir, wenn man konsequent alle progs usw auf ner datenpartition installiert reichen auch 50-100, ich empfehle wie gesagt aber so 300 bei ner tb platte)

Nach dem installieren solltest du erstmal Alle Treiber installieren über den Geräte Manager. Die sollten dann virenfrei ausm netz geladen werden, ich seh da kein Problem. Danach ist es in der Reihenfolge egal. Wenn du nen anderen Browser haben willst solltest du erst das Antivir raufpacken und dann dne gewünschten Browser. Anschließend alle anderen Programme die du so haben willst.


----------



## derP4computer (22. Juli 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *m-o-m-o*
> ...


 Der ist gut! 


> Also ich installiere zuerst Antivirus und dann Grafiktreiber, dann alle restlichen...
> Ist das richtig?


Wie wäre es zu erst mit der MB-Treiber-CD?


----------



## wakarimashita (22. Juli 2012)

Ich fange noch mal von vorne an, iwie habe ich mich nicht so verständlich und etwas unübersichtlich ausgedrückt. Also:

Also, ich setze gerade mein System neu auf. Einmal habe ich eine SSD mit ca. 120 Gb, darauf soll Windows installiert werden. Und einmal habe ich eine normale Festplatte mit einem Terra für Daten...
Jedenfalls bin ich nun beim Partitionieren und es sieht so aus:
Meine SSD hat 3 Partitionen:

Datenträger 0 Partition 1       100.0 MB      System
Datenträger 0 Partition 2       128.0 MB      MSR (reserviert)
Datenträger 0 Partition 3       119.0 GB      Primär

Das ist so weit alles in Ordnung, glaube ich. Oder? Auf die dritte Partition installiere ich dann Windows 7.

Bei meiner Datenfestplatte steht:

Datenträger 1 Partition 1       931.5 GB      Primär

Sollte da nicht auch noch eine MSR Partition stehen? Das letzte mal, als ich ihn neu aufgesetzt habe, hat mir das Partitionstool auch auf der Datenplatte eine MSR (reserviert) Partition nebst der Primären erstellt...


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juli 2012)

Sieht doch gut aus! Das System auf Datenträger 0; Partition 3 installieren.


----------

